# How to send and receive an email in console

## tomdean001

I want to send and receive my gmail in console, but I don't know what software should be used. I know emacs can, but I just regard it as my last choice.

Is there any other better one?

p.s. I only use console and have no X.

----------

## Jaglover

Mutt, pine.

Links, lynx to use with web interface.

----------

## ppurka

Use alpine with IMAP settings in gmail. This webpage will help:

https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~csadmin/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Pine_(Alpine)_for_IMAP_Gmail

----------

